# Madison Ribberfest



## Kloset BBQR

Anyone besides me going down to Madison, IN next weekend for Ribberfest?  It's a KCBS sanctioned State Championship with some very good teams.  The contest is sold out with 62 teams represented.

If your in the area stop on by.  Good entertainment and hot air balloon races too!

http://www.madisonribberfest.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Banner looks great Mike.  I look forward to meeting you.  We'll be coming in Thursday afternoon.  Gonna be a hot one!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

I'm pretty shure that registration opens on noon on Thursday.  With 62 teams they are encouraging teams to get there early.


----------



## DaleP

I am #1 on the waiting list. Why dont one of you back out?


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Dale, I don't think that's going to happen but you're more than welcome to cook with us if you'ld like!

Hope to see you down there.

Dallas


----------



## DaleP

Thanks Kloset. Mighty nice of you Bro! I will stop by at the very least. Yep I let my team down on this one. I got the dates all screwed up and thought I had plenty of time to procrastinate.. Since I am the chief cook, it is my fault. When I called the organizers to beg to let us in, she said that someone always drops out and we probably will get in anyhow. This is only an hour away from my home too.  [smilie=a_damnit.gif]


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Dale, we'll keep an eye out for you.  The name of our team is Double D's BBQ.  The logo is my avatar.  Look for the big Jedmaster and possibly and Ohio State Scarlet and Gray Stumps Smoker as well.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

ZBQ said:
			
		

> Good luck at the comp guys!!
> 
> That banner looks great Mike!!   [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]
> 
> Still cooking on the Jedmaster Dallas?



Yep, I'll be bringing Grandpa Jed and either Cousin Eddy or Uncle Stumps as well.

Wait until you see my next smoker (top secret for now, don't know if I can even get one but I did make contact with the individual that makes them).


----------



## Greg Rempe

Which one will I be getting then, Dallas?


----------



## Kloset BBQR

The Klose!


----------



## Greg Rempe

*SWEET*...when should I get my brother and his truck for pick-up!?


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> *SWEET*...when should I get my brother and his truck for pick-up!?



After Jamie Geer commits to building me a pit this winter.  Once he does that Greg, you can have it.  You deserve it just out of sheer persistance!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

ZBQ said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck at the comp guys!!
> 
> That banner looks great Mike!!   [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]
> 
> Still cooking on the Jedmaster Dallas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'll be bringing Grandpa Jed and either Cousin Eddy or Uncle Stumps as well.
> 
> Wait until you see my next smoker (top secret for now, don't know if I can even get one but I did make contact with the individual that makes them).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord Dallas!!  [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]
> 
> You've been busy since I was up there!! Where are you putting all of those? [smilie=a_whyme.gif]
> 
> What did you have to do rent an entire storage facility just for your smokers and grills? [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]  [smilie=a_holycrap.gif]
> 
> Hope to see you in Nelsonville. [smilie=a_happygolucky.gif]
Click to expand...


Not an entire storage facility but I do have the Jedmaster stored at an off site facility.  The others are all at the house.

Glad to hear that you're coming to Nelsonville.   Are you going to be cooking or judging?


----------



## Greg Rempe

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":btj0i8wx]*SWEET*...when should I get my brother and his truck for pick-up!?



After Jamie Geer commits to building me a pit this winter.  Once he does that Greg, you can have it.  You deserve it just out of sheer persistance! [/quote:btj0i8wx]

Do you need me to help convince him to do it?  I will do whatever it takes!!  Is the Klose still in good shape??  How big is it again?

Is that the guy who built Mike Davis's pit?


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR":1gjqntko][quote="Greg Rempe":1gjqntko][b]SWEET[/b]...when should I get my brother and his truck for pick-up!?[/quote]
> 
> After Jamie Geer commits to building me a pit this winter.  Once he does that Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://bennett-family.com/pics/pits/geer/index.html[/url]
> 
> The Klose is still in very good shape.  It will last forever.  It's a 20 x 42.
Click to expand...


----------



## Greg Rempe

Nice looking pits he makes, Dallas!  Good luck getting him to make you one!


----------



## Uncle Bubba

What do those Geer's run $$  ??  What's so special about them?   Are they some sort of special flow design or something?  The one's I've seen look nice.  So much for sleep though, huh???????  Join the crowd.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Well as best as I can tell, you can have your stick burner and sleep too.  When I went to Mike Davis's class in Lynchburg, I never saw him make a single adjustment on that cooker.

For me this cooker is just the right size for comps.  Don't really plan on doing any catering with it.  Got the Jed for that.  As far as the cost, I'm not sure yet.  I haven't got that far into discussions with Jamie.  Right now I'm still in the begging for him to make me one for 2008.  I've heard that he only makes 1 or two a year and only in the winter if it doesn't interefere with his fishing.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

*Good News/Bad News*

Greg,

I just got off the phone with Jamie Geer and he agreed to add me to his list.  That's the good news.  The bad news is that I am number 5 on his list and he typically makes no more than 4 a year.  If he agrees to make me a pit and when it goes into production, the Klose is yours.

As long as he doesn't retire, I'd at least be number 1 for 2009.


----------



## Greg Rempe

He can't commit to anything more than adding you to his maybe list?  He must have *A LOT* of money!

Why don't I just come by and grab the Klose any way...Jamie will make that pit for you!!  I'm sure the Klose doesn't get used like it should with all of the other pits you got that are more user friendly...I have a nice concrete pad waiting for it...come on Dallas...come on...I have a truck all line up and everything...I'll even give you back the WSM!  Come on...COME on...COME ON!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Hey how about trying to get him to do a podcast with you and if you can convince him to make an exception and make 5 this year you can pick it up.

I'll live up to my committment, if you'll live up to your earlier commitment. It's kind of like being an agent isn't it?  

I bet it would be an interesting podcast though!

I'll PM his phone number and email to you.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Consider yourself the new owner of a Jamie pit...or whatever its called!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

When I do you can consider yourself the new owner of a previously owned Klose pit with very low mileage.


----------



## Cookerme

The 3 of you should get a room. :roll:


----------



## Bruce B




----------



## DaleP

Jim I will call him today, thanks.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Rolling Smoke said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR":20fsx23l]Anyone besides me going down to Madison said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.madisonribberfest[/url].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there around noon on Thursday. Should have my usual spot on the NW corner of Vaughn and Elm in front of the Lanier Mansion. Stop by and see me Dallas.[/quote:20fsx23l]
> 
> Jim,
> 
> With any luck we should be pulling in around the same time.  I look forward to meeting you and I'm definitely looking forward to competing in your Dayton contest next year as well.
> 
> Dallas
Click to expand...


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Yes there is a team using the name Double D.  I think they're from the Minnesota area.  I've got the name Double D's BBQ protected legally and also have registered informally on the BBQ forum.

It's a little confusing but we've never run into the team to date.  Not a problem as far as I'm concerned.

Dallas


----------



## Kloset BBQR

That would upset me.  Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Hey how about trying to get him to do a podcast with you



Just talked with Jamie...we will be doing a podcast *VERY *soon!!  I can smell the wood burning in my backyard as we speak!!  [/i]


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Fantastic Greg.  How soon?  Will this be one of those audience participation
type interviews or should we just submit our questions to you (already did that BTW).  

I'll even throw in that charcoal basket as well when you pick it up!


----------



## Bruce B

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Fantastic Greg.  How soon?  Will this be one of those audience participation
> type interviews or should we just submit our questions to you (already did that BTW).
> 
> I'll even throw in that charcoal basket as well when you pick it up!



You can't call in to the show and beg him on the air to build your pit....have some dignity and self respect man.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

I've already begged and pleaded and lost all sense of dignity.  That's how I got on the waiting list!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I've already begged and pleaded and lost all sense of dignity.  That's how I got on the waiting list!



I think begging and pleading makes for great radio!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Greg, where you planning on putting the new pit?  If you are going to be lifting it at all you better make sure you have at least 2-3 other people to help you...especially on the firebox side.  Additionally, if you are putting it on your porch(where else?  ) make sure you reinforce the area to handle the load.  These pits are very heavy and regular decking may get damaged over time.  I'd put a piece of 3/8" plate about 8"x24" under both sets of casters to help distribute the weight across a bigger area.  Just trying to help you out...BOY.

Also, the fireboxes get ungodly hot so watch around the kids.  I will send you a link to some hot gloves that are fantastic for working in and around the fire.  You can hold a burning log for a few minutes before you even start to feel any warmth.  They are THE BEST!!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Greg, where you planning on putting the new pit?  If you are going to be lifting it at all you better make sure you have at least 2-3 other people to help you...especially on the firebox side.  Additionally, if you are putting it on your porch(where else?  ) make sure you reinforce the area to handle the load.  These pits are very heavy and regular decking may get damaged over time.  I'd put a piece of 3/8" plate about 8"x24" under both sets of casters to help distribute the weight across a bigger area.  Just trying to help you out...BOY.
> 
> Also, the fireboxes get ungodly hot so watch around the kids.  I will send you a link to some hot gloves that are fantastic for working in and around the fire.  You can hold a burning log for a few minutes before you even start to feel any warmth.  They are THE BEST!!!!!



Bubba, its going to go on the other side of the house...there is a very nice concrete pad already laid from a previous shed that I tore down.  Looks like the perfect place for it...kids don't play on that side of the house and I have the access fenced off as well.  I'll snap a shot of it later...


----------



## Kloset BBQR

You guys are getting a little ahead of yourself, aren't you?

#5 on waiting list = 2 year wait

Unless you know something I don't know Greg!  I'm hoping!


----------



## Bruce B

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> You guys are getting a little ahead of yourself, aren't you?
> 
> #5 on waiting list = 2 year wait
> 
> Unless you know something I don't know Greg!  I'm hoping!




OH OH.....I detect a little wavering, some second thoughts, some wiggle, some "what have I done", some, well you get the idea.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Kloset, you said when he puts you in the production schedule I can pick it up...I don't plan on letting you down...or me for that matter...
*
Here is the Klose's new pad just waiting for her...*


----------



## Bruce B

You're putting a Klose on a cracked cement pad.......blasphemy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe

I will patch it before I place it...I just tore down the shed 2 weeks ago...cripes, Bruce!!


----------



## DaleP

Well I talked to Shawn and he is going to see about leting us in. He said that it will be tight if at all. I find out in the morning.


----------



## DaleP

Thanks and I will stop by if we get in. We probably will come even if we dont get in. I could sense the stess in Shawns voice. Sounds like he is under the gun with space as it is. If only I could get everyone to scoot over about 6 inches.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Kloset, you said when he puts you in the production schedule I can pick it up...I don't plan on letting you down...or me for that matter...
> *
> Here is the Klose's new pad just waiting for her...*



Get Jamie to commit to a production date (not to exceed winter 2008) on the podcast Greg and you can pick it up that night!

How's that for incentive!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":pqhd7wja]Kloset, you said when he puts you in the production schedule I can pick it up...I don't plan on letting you down...or me for that matter...
> *
> Here is the Klose's new pad just waiting for her...*



Get Jamie to commit to a production date (not to exceed winter 2008) on the podcast Greg and you can pick it up that night!

How's that for incentive! [/quote:pqhd7wja]

That's the last question I am asking him...on tape...help me out, Jamie!!  PLEEEZZ!!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Great strategy Greg! I'm pulling for you!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Great strategy Greg! I'm pulling for you!



Can I say "Money is no Object"???


----------



## Kloset BBQR

No price negotiations............please!

A simple shaming of Jamie into committing to building the pit in front of a potential audience of millions of barbecuers and guaranteed induction without the mandatory 5 year post retirement waiting period into the Barbecue Central Hall of Fame will suffice!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

We're packing up and we'll be heading out by eight.  We should be  pulling into Madison sometime around 2 PM.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Good Luck Dallas!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Congratulations Mike.  You did a super job in only your second comp.  Lots of tough competition there.  You're brisket looked fantastic!

Congratulations also to Jim Ferguson.  It was great meeting the BBQ central folk that were there.  Looking forward to seeing you guys next month in Sharonville!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Great job guys!


----------



## Puff1

Congrats guys!!


----------



## Bruce B

Great showing guys, way to represent!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

way to go guys!!!


----------

